# comment if you agree Burton is the best...



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

DON'T CLICK ON THE LINK

It's some nekked chick site.

Effing spam


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Im not naked genious....


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

meetkatie said:


> Im not naked genious....


Whatever - I'll check on my home PC but from the little I saw - and you are FREAKING GORGEOUS - I didn't see any snowboard stuff there - if I'm wrong I apologize.

Aha - there is the snowboard pic.

Maybe I'll join...i have to ask is that REALLY you??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Burton fish fast? Do you actually ride a snowboard? The fish is a powder board not a speed demon.

Anyway, your site is just slightly inappropriate for the majority of us who are at work. Nice job not giving a warning. Link is removed. You are welcome to chat about snowboarding but if you keep promoting your site you will be banned.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

This is a symptom of the look at me facebook, myspace U-tube generation IMO. Look at me! I have a website...wow.


Sorry, Skankapotamus in my book... pretty girls make graves.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> This is a symptom of the look at me facebook, myspace U-tube generation IMO. Look at me! I have a website...wow.


True, but she is hot!

Damn this testosterone....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

sorry i guess it could be a little bit inappropriate but im not naked its just modeling. And as for snowboarding yes I do snowboard and yes that is really me. And no I will not be spamming the forums with my site I just let people know that I do have one and you are more than welcome to check it out. once again I apologize for not warning its a little edgy


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

:laugh:Modeling?? :laugh::laugh: The thong stuck in your asscrack?? modeling? right. Artsy indeed if your in need of mastubatory fodder. Intertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> :laugh:Modeling?? :laugh::laugh: The thong stuck in your asscrack?? modeling? right. Artsy indeed if your in need of mastubatory fodder. Intertaining nonetheless.



:laugh:You said what I was thinking, didn't want to sound like a prude, though there's nothing wrong with some good asscrack.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Wait....where the pics at.

I AINT AT WORK AND I WANNA SEE THE GOODSTUFF!!!!!!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd masturbate to her:cheeky4:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

visibleinks said:


> Wait....where the pics at.
> 
> I AINT AT WORK AND I WANNA SEE THE GOODSTUFF!!!!!!



add a .com to her username and you're there.


And guys, let's not get too insulting.

Katie, we would love to see pics of you snowboarding, discussions etc.

I know my first posts were of, but if you're going to talk snowboarding then welcome!!:thumbsup:

And I'm sure some of us will check out your site


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Weaklings, y'all just a bunch of tools :laugh:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Weaklings, y'all just a bunch of tools :laugh:


Again, I blame my little head


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> :laugh:Modeling?? :laugh::laugh: The thong stuck in your asscrack?? modeling? right. Artsy indeed if your in need of mastubatory fodder. Intertaining nonetheless.



:laugh: true true. but seriously, if this is what the snowboarding community is coming to, im crying on the inside.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, sorry don't mean to be insulting, just being real and telling it like it is.. I look forward to hearing about snowboarding, but doubt there is much substance. Yes gratuitous ass crack is okay with me too.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> I look forward to hearing about snowboarding, but doubt there is much substance.


especially coming from someone who says her fish is "sooo fast"


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> :laugh: true true. but seriously, if this is what the snowboarding community is coming to, im crying on the inside.


No but it's what society has been reduce to. I can understand if hun needs to do this to pay for school and bills, it's a tough world out. Just hopes there's more to her than t&a cause gravity is very cruel to a woman.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

snaplok said:


> No but it's what society has been reduce to. I can understand if hun needs to do this to pay for school and bills, it's a tough world out. Just hopes there's more to her than t&a cause gravity is very cruel to a woman.


oh society...crying on the inside again all in all i hope she gets an education with that "modeling" money


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Thats me. Oneplankawankaquaker.


----------

